# Tucker Max



## MetalMike (Jul 12, 2007)

Have any of you guys read his book? Some people hate him. Some people love him. I think he's absolutely hilarious. 

TuckerMax.com (PNWS) If you haven't heard of him, check out a few of his stories to get the general idea of what he does.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm very familiar with him. The guys a total arsehole, but goddamn are his stories funny.


----------



## RgAscendant (Jul 13, 2007)

I've heard he's an arse, like James said. But some of his stories had me in stitches. Especially the anal sex and blowjob ones.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 13, 2007)

I own his book and love the guy's stories. Although I don't and will never choose to live like him, I like to take him as a guideline of good taste when it comes to partying and advantageous whore-exploitery.


----------



## SevenatoR (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting name...."Tucker Max" is the nickname of the Tucker Maximum Security Prison here in Arkansas.


----------



## Lee (Jul 14, 2007)

SevenatoR said:


> Interesting name...."Tucker Max" is the nickname of the Tucker Maximum Security Prison here in Arkansas.


 And I agree with everything said. He seems like an ass, but his stories are hilarious.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 15, 2007)

He had one quote that was roughly, "You're not attractive enough to have this much self-esteem." That's a handy one to keep in mind.


----------

